# "The Purebred Paradox"



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know that many people here have seen the BBC documentary Pedigreed Dogs Exposed, but this article is along the same lines. It goes more into depth about the AKC's involvement with inbreeding and puppy mills in the US. It's definitely an eye opener into what really needs to be done with some of the breeds we love so much!

The Purebred Paradox, Part 3 : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good read, I found it incredibly interesting. It pointed out a few of the things that have really been red flags for me in regards to what is considered "ethical breeding." 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know me too, especially since Jon and I have briefly discussed breeding Danes.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

To me, it is a shame that the AKC will even allow a dog to finish their CH without all breed appropriate health testing done (with acceptable results) in the first place. 

Then again, to me, the AKC is pretty much a shame....


----------

